# Corded VS Cordless



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> 10 years ago I wouldn't ever dreamed of how far cordless tools would come. I rarely use saws so my cordless circular saw is great when I need it. Only corded tools I carry are my multimaster, grinder, metal chop saw and vac.


That milwaukee fuel grinder could be worth looking into. I got one from my brother for my birthday and it was surprisingly powerful.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Mikekow80 said:


> I'm generally happy with the performance of my cordless tools now a days. I think the only time I go corded is when setting up a "shop area" or doing something big. Some of the new Milwaukee tools are really going to start changing what needs to be corded. *I bet we are just a few years away from a some real good cordless miter saws*.


I never saw the purpose. A miter saw is a stationary tool what's the big deal about pulling a cord to it.


But to answer the question.

Cordless drills dominate. I don't even have a corded 3/8 drill on my truck or trailer anymore who would have thought that would ever happen 20 years ago? Today I'm of the opinion that if my cordless drill can't do it I'll just grab the hole hawg! :thumbsup:

Impact drivers are one of the best inventions in the tool world. Does anyone other than Porter Cable even make a corded version?

Really like my 1/2" impact gun can't imagine building decks and fences without it. In reality I got by just fine with a corded DeWalt that put out half the torque of my cordless Bosch but whatever I'm never going back!

Recip saw is a mixed bag for me. They are great for small jobs and making a handful of cuts in cramped spaces. I love them for cutting pvc pipe. But If I'm doing demo I'm pulling the cords.

Never could warm up to the cordless circular saws.


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

Mostly corded tools here. Majority of our work is with steel and concrete. We have been using several cordless impact drivers the last four years.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

Robinson1 said:


> I never saw the purpose. A miter saw is a stationary tool what's the big deal about pulling a cord to it.
> 
> 
> But to answer the question.
> ...


Not too many for the corded impact driver, but with many of the corded electric impact wrenches out there you can buy a 1/4" hex piece to replace the 1/2" dr. anvil. Then you'll have made your own if you ever had a need.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Robinson1 said:


> I never saw the purpose. A miter saw is a stationary tool what's the big deal about pulling a cord to it.
> 
> 
> But to answer the question.
> ...


Makita makes a corded impact driver.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

So does porter cable. Picked it up at Lowes for 69 bucks just to have it more than anything


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

for corded , 

circ saw when straight framing or doing foundation work. you need the power and not worrying about the battery dying if your cutting all day

recip- way more powerful than cordless recips

rotary hammers- faster and more powerful drilling for 1/2" wedge anchors in concrete



cordless-

impact drivers, drills- i hate running chords for drilling small holes in wood or driving screws

oscilating tool- running a chord for a single 2 minute cut is just too much p.i.t.a

circ saw- for doing siding up on scaffold or for when im running around a site doing a bunch of little cuts.


----------

